# Serwer dźwięków.

## socek

Zainstalowałem sobie gentoo. A na menadżer okien wybrałem fluxboxa. Nie chcę instalować nic z kde czy gnomea. Niestety nie mogę włączyć równocześnie mpd i np. flash'a, bo wtedy tylko w jednej rzeczy jest dźwięk.

Jaki jest dobry serwer dźwięku (alternatywa dla ARTSa)?

----------

## Pryka

http://www.pulseaudio.org/ ?

----------

## Aktyn

Od którejś wersji alsy gdy programy korzystaja z wejścia alsy default, nie powinny dźwięki się blokować. U mnie przynajmniej mplayer i flash (sfwfash) nie blokują się.

A tak poza tym możesz skorzystać z jack'a. W każdym razie mpd niby ma obłsuge, flash nie wiem. Ponoć fajny, i ma pluginy, choć nie mam na razie czasu tego odpalić i skonfigurować u siebie  :Wink: 

----------

## ender74

Pulseaudio.

IMHO nie potrzebny Ci serwer dźwięku tylko dobrze skonfigurowana alsa.

Jak zrobić mixowanie w alsie poczytasz tutaj.

Wystarczy że dodasz do /etc/asound.conf

```
pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 8192

        #periods 128

        #rate 44100

     }

     bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

     }

}

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

----------

## socek

Nie mam pliku " /etc/asound.conf" (musiałem se go stworzyć). Ale i tak ta konfiguracja nie działa. Będę później bawił się z pulseaudio.

----------

## mziab

Troszkę to dziwne, bo ALSA już od jakiegoś czasu domyślnie włącza dmix na kartach, które nie mają sprzętowego miksowania. Czyli teoretycznie powinno działać out-of-the-box. Jakie ustawiłeś wyjście w mpd?

----------

## socek

```
audio_output {

   type         "alsa"

   name         "My ALSA Device"

#   device         "hw:0,0"   # optional

#   format         "44100:16:2"   # optional

}

mixer_type                      "alsa"

mixer_device                    "default"

mixer_control                   "Master"

```

EDIT:

Zabawna rzecz. Jak włącze najpierw Firefox + flash, a potem mplayer'a to działa dźwięk z obydwu źródeł, natomiast na odwrót już nie. mplayer + mpd w obydwu przypadkach kończy się tym, że w jednym jest głos a w drugim nie. To raczej nie jest problem MPD.

```
sockolap ~ # lspci | grep Aud

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

----------

## mziab

Brzmi to jakby mplayer jechał na emulacji OSS, a ta zapycha dostęp do karty dźwiękowej.

----------

## socek

Nie mam oss w kernelu a w USE w make.conf mam "-oss".

----------

## mziab

Jakiego wyjścia używa mplayer? Uruchomienie z -ao alsa:device=default pomaga?

----------

## socek

Tak, pomogło. Przy flash +  mplayer. Przy mpd + mplayer już nie. Jak to wklepać na stałe?

Tylko czemu mpd wymusza wyłączność? Jak to zmienić?

----------

## mziab

Dopisz do /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf:

```
ao=alsa:device=default
```

Co do mpd, spróbuj tak:

```
audio_output {

   type "alsa"

   device "default"

   name "ALSA"

}
```

----------

## socek

Z mplayerem pomogło. Ale mpd nadal mi wymusza.

Edit: 

To też nie pomogło:

```
audio_output {

type "alsa"

name "Sound Card"

options "dev=dmixer"

device "plug:dmix"

}

```

----------

## Ancestor

a gdyby tak spróbować użyć oss4 zamiast męczyć się z alsą?

jest w overlayu majeru (http://hg.atheme.org/users/majeru/portage-overlay/)

używam go od co najmniej roku i jeszcze nie zauważyłem jakichkolwiek problemów

wszystko po prostu działa (jedynie skype'a trzeba instalować w wersji obsługującej oss (w tym samym overlayu))

----------

## socek

Znalazłem rozwiązanie!

```
audio_output {

        type                    "alsa"

        name                    "Alsa Software Volume"

        device                  "mpdvol"

}

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja tam nie wiem, ale mam cały ten fragment zahashowany...

----------

